# ...and you thought you had a bad day?



## havasu (Aug 22, 2016)

http://abc7.com/automotive/video-vintage-corvette-catches-fire-in-encino/1478981/


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2016)

Well that sucks. I saw a homeless encampment burn up yesterday and almost take out my pipe supply house.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 22, 2016)

Ouch.......


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2016)

I wish all the homeless encampments would burn to the ground.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 22, 2016)

havasu said:


> I wish all the homeless encampments would burn to the ground.



I wish some of the churches would burn with them. In KC Ks, there is a megachurch. Their preacher lives in a mansion, salary is over a million a year and they give him  a new Mercedes every year. A couple blocks from there are people living in boxes, in an underpass. Just something wrong there.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusty said:


> I wish some of the churches would burn with them. In KC Ks, there is a megachurch. Their preacher lives in a mansion, salary is over a million a year and they give him  a new Mercedes every year. A couple blocks from there are people living in boxes, in an underpass. Just something wrong there.



I agree 100%


----------



## zannej (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah, in addition to getting tax exemptions for being non-profit, there is an additional tax break only for "ministers of the gospel" which allows them to deduct almost all expenses-- remodeling homes, painting, cleaning supplies, gas, vehicles, etc.

I am not a church person but I'm ok with churches that actually help people. I'm not a fan of the mega-churches where the ministers are filthy rich and they don't do jack squat for the rest of the people. I know there are some churches that have mandatory tithing of a certain amount and they kick people out for nonpayment.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2016)

I need to start a church, i've been doing it all wrong.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 23, 2016)

Chris said:


> I need to start a church, i've been doing it all wrong.



You can get ordained through an on-line school.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2016)

Great, I'm going to get started soon.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 23, 2016)

Chris said:


> Great, I'm going to get started soon.



My church, The Flying Spaghetti Monster church, does not have preachers. 


Praise the Holy Noodle.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2016)

Where do I donate?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 23, 2016)

That church was created back in the 70s, I think, to make fun of organized religion.




ramen


----------



## Rusty (Aug 23, 2016)

Their prayer

Our saucer which art in a colander, draining be Your noodles. Thy noodle come, Thy meatballness be done on earth, as it is meaty in heaven. Give us this day our daily sauce, and forgive us our lack of piracy, as we pirate and smuggle against those who lack piracy with us. And lead us not into vegetarianism, but deliver us from non-red meat sauce. For thine is the colander, the noodle, and the sauce, forever and ever. Ramen. 

Hail meatsauce, full of beef. The Spaghetti Monster is with you. Blessed are you among sauces, and blessed is the spice from your shaker. Heated meatsauce, monster of taste, pray for us non-pirates now and at the hour of our hunger. Ramen

(maybe this should be in the joke thread)


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2016)

More believable than some.


----------



## zannej (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll need to look it up-- but I think Universal Life Church lets you become an ordained minister for free. I think that was what it was called. 

I think you have to be a member of a recognized religion to benefit though-- and the verbiage is such that it favors certain religions over others.

Some people get ordained just so they can officiate weddings for friends.


----------

